# chromium disappeared from quarterly



## putin.is.a.thief (Jun 8, 2020)

Looks like there is no more chromium in http://pkg.freebsd.org/${ABI}/quarterly

https://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/quarterly/All/ - no chromium

Same with pkg:

```
$ sudo pkg install chromium
Password:
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'chromium' have been found in the repositories
```


```
$ sudo pkg search chromium
chromium-bsu-0.9.16.1_1        Arcade-style, top-scrolling space shooter
```


```
$ pkg info|grep pkg
pkg-1.13.2                     Package manager
pkgconf-1.6.3,1                Utility to help to configure compiler and linker
```

Just updated with `pkg update -f`, quarterly repo.

```
$ cat /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf
# ...
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+[URL]http://pkg.freebsd.org/$[/URL]{ABI}/quarterly",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  signature_type: "fingerprints",
  fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
  enabled: yes
}
```


----------



## sand_man (Jun 9, 2020)

Looks like the port was last updated on Saturday. Maybe it needs time for the pkg to be built but that doesn't explain why the previous version was removed.





						FreshPorts -- www/chromium: Google web browser based on WebKit
					

Chromium is an open-source browser project that aims to build a safer, faster, and more stable way for all users to experience the web.  The Chromium website contains design documents, architecture overviews, testing information, and more to help you learn to build and work with the Chromium...




					www.freshports.org


----------



## putin.is.a.thief (Jun 9, 2020)

But there is a good chromium in /latest
pkg maintance hours?


----------



## ljboiler (Jun 9, 2020)

Chromium failed to build on the latest quarterly runs.

Once the run is finished, the pkg repo is wiped clean and all the successfully built packages are then copied to the repo.
This is one reason why packages 'disappear' from time to time.


----------



## putin.is.a.thief (Jun 9, 2020)

OK, using iridium now.


----------



## putin.is.a.thief (Jun 25, 2020)

It's been several days chrome is not present in /latest pkg repo
This mean all new users which have installed FreeBSD can't install this browser right now, am I right? Is it ok? Seems to be a problem


----------



## aht0 (Jun 25, 2020)

Dunno, didn't find package for it but port existed and I just built Chromium manually. /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf claims my ports are from "latest" branch.

It also seems to be existing in FreeBSD's github mirror regardless of branches. https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-ports/tree/svn_head/www/chromium
Sync still does not work, guess have to migrate to Firefox.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2020)

Last built for latest failed. 



putin.is.a.thief said:


> This mean all new users which have installed FreeBSD can't install this browser right now, am I right?


No. The default is set to quarterly and chrome is present there. It only failed in latest.



putin.is.a.thief said:


> Seems to be a problem


Packages fail to build all the time, for all sorts of reasons. Most of the time those issues are fixed fairly quickly.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jun 25, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Packages fail to build all the time, for all sorts of reasons. Most of the time those issues are fixed fairly quickly.


This one needs special attention. _www/chromium_ builds fine for amd64/quarterly, but fails several time for amd64/latest, cause: _build/timeout, runaway_process_. For the last builds, chromium took ~ 32:04 hours before it was (assumed) killed (haven't checked, log file has 153M). Quarterly was build in 24:23 hours.


----------



## a6h (Jun 25, 2020)

It often happens. It has a simple, but temporary solution. For example, at this moment in time:

There's no chromium in the latest branch
/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf

```
FreeBSD: { url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest",
mirror_type: "srv", signature_type: "fingerprints", fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg", enabled: yes }
```

Switch to the quarterly branch, update and install chromium:
/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf

```
FreeBSD: { url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/quarterly",
mirror_type: "srv", signature_type: "fingerprints", fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg", enabled: yes }
```
`pkg update -f`
`pkg install chromium`
Now I Have a *problem*! I get a warning: *vscode* is going to get uninstall. Solution?
Switch back to the *latest *branch, update pkg and delete the *vscode*:
/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf

```
FreeBSD: { url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest",
mirror_type: "srv", signature_type: "fingerprints", fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg", enabled: yes }
```
`pkg update -f`
`pkg delete vscode`
Now, switch to the *quarterly*, update and install both vscode and chromium:
/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf

```
FreeBSD: { url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/quarterly",
mirror_type: "srv", signature_type: "fingerprints", fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg", enabled: yes }
```
`pkg update -f`
`pkg install chromium vscode`
It's done (It's on the quarterly)
Eventually, chromium pkg will show up in the latest branch, when it happens:
Delete vscode and chromium, switch to *latest*, update and install them again:
`pkg delete chromium vscode`
/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf

```
FreeBSD: { url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest",
mirror_type: "srv", signature_type: "fingerprints", fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg", enabled: yes }
```
`pkg update -f`
`pkg install chromium vscode`
It's done (It's on the latest)
Just keep an eye on two branches and affected packages, in the mailing lists, bug reports, etc..
[EDIT]:
11. Or occasionally, switch back and forth between latest and quarterly, to check the status of package availability


----------



## quakerdoomer (Tuesday at 5:23 PM)

They did it again. This is really (unprofessional [for the lack of a suitable term] and ) dangerous. This, without notice, leaves users dangling. It's like being punished for running updates. Seems like we need to keep jumping between quarterly to latest. Not everyone can rely upon the latest packages to not break things, some need to stay on quarterly to play it safe.

I installed the 'vulnerable' chrome pkg from cache and had to link new .so files as old to make chrome work. ungoogled-chromium seems to be more reliable when it comes to updates.


----------



## SirDice (Tuesday at 5:48 PM)

quakerdoomer said:


> They did it again.


Who's "they"? And what did they do?



quakerdoomer said:


> Seems like we need to keep jumping between quarterly to latest.


A new quarterly (2023Q1) was made recently, as a result quarterly and latest aren't that different at this point in time.



quakerdoomer said:


> Not everyone can rely upon the latest packages to not break things, some need to stay on quarterly to play it safe.


Once every quarter (guess why it's called quarterly), a new branch is made from the latest ports tree. This will be the new quarterly branch. 2023Q1 was just made.

I'm unsure why it failed to build in quarterly, latest did succeed and they both build the exact same version. The build on latest took more than 24 hours to complete though. On quarterly it croaked after a little more than 7 hours, so it might be a resource issue.


----------



## mer (Tuesday at 6:03 PM)

I was thinking earlier, when was the last time I thanked port maintainers for the stuff I use?  Been a while I think.  I think sometimes wisdom really does come with age;  age doesn't mean how old one is, but how long one has been using something.  I've been bitten by something disappearing but take a step back deep breath and realize "hey they do it for free, they have a life, it'll get fixed, how do I work around it".  Basically, eh, don't sweat the things I can't control.


----------



## SirDice (Tuesday at 6:30 PM)

You can always set up your own repository and build everything yourself. Then you'll have complete control. Takes a lot of time though, and you need a fairly beefy machine if you want to build in a reasonable amount of time (my lowly old i5 typically takes 2 days to build 4 different repositories). But you don't have to build _everything_ of course, only build what you actually need.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Tuesday at 7:54 PM)

Note1:
On my older i7-8cores cpu building Chromium took 35hours to build. On my spick-splinter-new i5-12cores cpu building Chromium from ports takes at least 5hours.

Note2:
One can't complain people doing for free in their free time.
Chromium/Iridium will come back.


----------

